# Can anyone think of a longer name for Lyra?



## Eleanor ace

I really like Lyra, it's a name which has been on our lists each pregnancy. But ideally I'd really like a longer name which could be shortened to Lyra. I can't think of any though! I know we can just use Lyra on its own, but it would make it extra awesome if we could find a longer name!


----------



## emyandpotato

There's Lyric but Lyra is prettier IMO. A Nameberry search came up with Lyzbeth (I guess it's a variant of Lisbeth, which is kind of cool, like Lisbeth Salander), and Lysistrata...but I'm guessing that's not your thing! Honestly I think Lyra is gorgeous alone and constellation names are timeless even though they're modern.


----------



## PocoHR

Maybe Lyralie, Lyralia, Lyranne, Lyrainne or Lyramae? Its a cute name :)


----------



## JessyG

Ellie, how would you pronounce it. Maybe its my Scottish accent and the fact I cant help roll my r's :haha: But I cant seem to say it!!!!


----------



## Racheldigger

I was about to suggest Lysistrata, after the heroine of the play by Aristophanes, but I see someone's beaten me to it!


----------



## Eleanor ace

JessyG said:


> Ellie, how would you pronounce it. Maybe its my Scottish accent and the fact I cant help roll my r's :haha: But I cant seem to say it!!!!

:haha: Maybe I should check DH can say it! It's pronounced Lie (lye)-ruh


----------



## JessyG

That's what I thought. Shame I say lie - rrrrrrrrrah! Will work on it!


----------



## littlelily

Lyrabelle?


----------



## Eleanor ace

littlelily said:


> Lyrabelle?

I totally want to love Lyrabelle, because my favourite name is Isobel nn Bella/Belle, but DH has vetoed it, so if she was Lyrabelle we could use Belle/Bella or Lyra, perfect! But I can't get on board with it as a full name for some reason!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Lyraya?


----------



## Katerina_

There is Lyrissa (from Greek and means cheerful). But to me just Lyra is the best :) Reminds me of a character in Pullman's "His Dark Materials".


----------



## Heather.1987

Lyrissa and lyralynn


----------



## MUMOF5

I think Lyra is really very pretty and just fine the way it is &#128077;&#128076;


----------



## Boo44

Have been eagerly awaiting your name choices I just love Ted and Violet (and Isobel which btw you should use if it's your fave!)

Love Lyra on its own and also love Lyrabelle xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Boo44 said:


> Have been eagerly awaiting your name choices I just love Ted and Violet (and Isobel which btw you should use if it's your fave!)
> 
> Love Lyra on its own and also love Lyrabelle xxx

Aw you're sweet! I agree I should use Isobel, if only DH agreed! Silly husband. My list is growing by the day, I've started dreaming about names and in my dreams Dh vetoes most of them and I wake up really ticked off with him :haha:


----------



## ellahopesky

i love Lyra on its own x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

(Love Isobel too esp if its the name in your heart)

I like Larissa but not sure it would work.


----------



## fieryphoenix

What about lyric or lyrica those could work?


----------



## fieryphoenix

Or! You could use a hyphenated name, like Lyra-Rose, Lyra-Lynn, Lyra-Ann, Lyra-Jo ect


----------



## CordeliaJ

Baby no2 due in October will be Lyra. Originally we were planning on Aurelia with the nickname Lyra, but I decided I just preferred Lyra on its own. I'm sure a nickname will emerge at some point, they always do! X


----------



## stiletto_mom

I like Lyra the way it is. Perhaps a middle name with more syllables can balance it out?

I would pronounce it "leer-ah".


----------

